# صراع بين العاطفه والكرامه...ماذا تختار؟؟!



## طالب الشفاعه (6 يناير 2007)

صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة... ماذا تختار ...؟؟؟ ::: 
ايهما اهم بحياتك : كرامتك ام قلبك؟
كثيرة هي المواقف التي نخسر بها اناس اعزاء على قلوبنا
حبيبا كان او صديقا زوجا او زوجة 
لنقف نتسائل بيننا وانفسنا
لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والزوج زوجته او العكس ؟
صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار 
ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه
اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره غالبا ؟؟ 
ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها؟ 
نواجه بعض المواقف فى حياتنا ونجد بين ايدينا صفات وكلمات نرددها
خداع 
خيانة 
كراهية 
كذب 
ضعف 
هزيمة 
قالوا 
من باعنا بعناه 
اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه 
الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة
الصديق وقت الضيق
وسرعان ما تسيطر علينا هذه الكلمات
ولا نستطيع ان نغفرها او نتسامح فيها 
ولكن لنفكر قليلا 
هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك؟ 
هل نستطيع ان نتخلى عن هذا الصديق او الحبيب ؟
هل تجرح كرامتنا ونبقي على اشياء جميلة فى حياتنا ؟؟ ونتناسي !!!
أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟
طبعا لكل منا وجهة نظر​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2007)

*انا عمرى محطيت كرامه بينى وبين اقرب المقربين ليه لانى الكرامه بتخسرنى كتير احطها مع ناس ستبعده او علاقتى بيهم سطحيه جدا لانى معرفهمش لكن اللى اعرفهم عارفه هما ايه وبيحبونى ازاى وصعب اصلا ازعل منهم *​


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك على الموضوع   وشكرا على   رايك ازكرينى فى صلاتك


----------



## loveinya (6 يناير 2007)

على فكرة العاطفه ليها ملعب يتلعب بيها فيه و الكرامه ليها ملعب مختلف تماما عمر مايكون للكرامه دور بينى و بين مراتى و احنا ف بيت واحد بس مع العلم ان الكرامه عمر فترة الخطوبه ما بتخلى منها هى ولا الاحترام المتبادل المغلفين بالحب و العطف اللى كفيلين انهم يزيلوا اى عاقب ممكن نستخدم فيه الكرامه.....!
مش معنى ان مافيش كرامه بينى و بين اللى بحبه معنى كده انى رخيص عنده !!! بالعكس من المفروض انه يكون شايف الموقف ده حلو اووووى و يترجمه بكل عقل الى كل حب بس...
ربنا يباركك على المشاركة الجميلة دى.........


----------



## مريم. (9 يناير 2007)

*الكلام سهر  لكن التطبيق  ما  أظنش
انا على يقين ان كل واحد مع حبيبته  او خطبته هيقول كرمتى الاول   لكن.............

الحب  هنا ليه دور كبير  صدئونى الى بيحب  عنده استعدات يتنازل عن كل حاجه من غير ما يشعر
بس طبعا اكيد  فى يوم هيفوئ ......بس بعد ايه  ما  خلاص كرمته  للاسف 
لكن بين الزوج والزوجه  لازم  نشيل كلمة كرامه من قاموس  الزوجيه لسبب صغير جدا ومهم جدا
وهو...........
انه ليس بعد اثنين بل جسدا واحدا
وطبعا مفيش واحد هيجرح نفسه
وعلى افتراض وحصل ان الزوج جرح الزوجه ففين التسامح والمحبه   دة طبعا لازم عشان المركب  ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تمشى  الله ينور عليكم
وتسلم الايادى
موضوع جميل جدا
وتقبلوا تحياتى*


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

الكرامة


----------



## bosy (27 يناير 2007)

مع المحبه اظن مافيش كرامه
مع التضحيه مافيش كرامه  
ابسط مثال السيد المسيح  مش عمل كرامه لما نزل و بذل نفسه و ضحى و اتشتم و اتبصق و اتصلب 
مش عمل كل ده 
بس احنا بشر مش زى رب المجد يسوع 
بس انا اظن ان لو دخلت الكرامه من الباب خرج الحب من الشباك 
مينفعش 
الحب احترام و محبه و موده و تسامح و غفران للاخر و استحماله بكل عيوبه اذا كانت حلوة او وحشه 
لانه لما حبه او صدقه كان عارف ان اكيد فيه عيوب لان مش فيه انسان كامل
اسفه للاطاله 
و ميرسى على الموضوع يا طالب الشفاعه


----------



## artamisss (27 يناير 2007)

انتو  عارفين الاول يعنى ايه كرررررررررامه   
 كرامه يعنى  احترام كيانى       يعنى  لما يتجرح كرامتى  يعنى الانسان ده اهانى اهان كيانى  
فى الغالب بتكون  قدام الناس  اهانه الكيان او قله الاحترام  دى  ودى تفرق عن  احترامى لنفسى
 انكا الكرامه  دى من   وجهه نظرى  هى احترام الاخر لكيانى وشخصيتى  قدام الناس وبينى وبينه 
ولازم على حسب علاقتى  بيه   تكون ملامح الاحترام دى  واضحه   يعنى  مش موقف هزار  قدام الناس ادب كلمه    تحرج  حبيبى مثلا قدام  الناس   واقول مفيش بين المحبين كرامه  وهو يعدهالى 
لا المفروض  يكون فى احترام لكيان الاخر   حتى فى الزواج  

ليس الرجل من دون المراه ولا المراه من دون الرجل  يعنى برضه دول كيانين  ليهم احترامهم 
مايجيش قدام الناس يروح مزعق فيها  ولا قدام اهلها  يهزر معاها هزار سخيف يهز صورتها قدام اهلها
ولا هى  تبقى عارفه ان جوزها راجع تعبان وقرفان وتروح داباله فى وشه مانت مش فاضى ومشغول عنى وانا مش لاقياك  انتى ككده  بتهينى كرامته  انه مقصر فى حبه ناحيتك كانه بمزاجه 

لازم نخلى  بالنا من  النقطه دى 
الكرامه =الاحترام*الحب لازم تكون موجوده


----------



## remoo (27 يناير 2007)

*الحب هو كرامة  والكرامة هي الحب 
اذا استغنيت عن الكرامة ضاع الحب بمثال كرامة المحبوب من كرامتك واذا استغنيت عن الحب فلا كرامة بمثال احبب قريبك كنفسك  

               وشكرا على الموضوع *


----------



## ميريت (27 يناير 2007)

اولا انا رائي مع ميرنا
انه صعب اوي اقول كرامتي مع انسان انا بحبه واستغني عنه خالص واعيش حياتي من غيره
صعب جدا الكلام دا شعارات
وبعدين امتي احس انه كرامتي وجعتني
مع انسان انا بحبه

الخيانه   ( الست بتسامح )

الوقت الي بيقضيه معايا قليل   ( بيشتغل عشان يجيبلي فلوس ويعيشني احسن عيشه )

مش بيبادلني نفس الشعور   ( مش بيعرف يعبر عن حبه )

ايه مواقف تانيه تحس فيها الست بالقهر وانه كرامتها بقا منداس عليها

شتيمه اهانه ضرب
برضه الست بتنسي كل دا لو بتحب اوي 
مفيش كرامه بين واحد بيحب واحده وواحده بتحب واحد


انا اعرف اتنين هما الاتنين بيعيطوا من عمايل بعض
والاخر تلاقي في الاخر سوء تفاهم بينهم

هي تعيط عشان هو مش بيكلمها كتير وحسه انها بتحبه اكتر ماهو بيحبها
وهو بيعيط عشان برضه في الوقت الفاضي مش عارف يتكلم معاها
والاتنين بيعبدوا بعض

وكل واحد يقعد يعيط لوحده عشان حاسس التاني مش بيبادله نفس الشعور

وفيه امثله كتير اوي
انا من رائي لو بحب صديق او حبيب وحسيت انه عمل فيا موقف وحش
هقوله عشان افهم هو عمل كدا ليه
اكيد فيه سوء تفاهم 
وحتي لو غلط فيا هزعل شويه وهنسي
علي راي المثل العشره متهونش علي ولاد الحلال


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

علي فكرة انا من راي اختيار الكرامة افضل من العاطفة لاني سوف اعبش مجروح


----------



## ميرنا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة... ماذا تختار ...؟؟؟*



monlove قال:


> علي فكرة انا من راي اختيار الكرامة افضل من العاطفة لاني سوف اعبش مجروح


*دى الناس العاقله* *بجد اختيار اهنيك عليه*


----------



## samer12 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة... ماذا تختار ...؟؟؟*

 أنا بختار الكرامة لأن لا معنى للحب بدون كرامة


----------



## †السريانيه† (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة... ماذا تختار ...؟؟؟*

انا كمان بقول زيي سامر ان لامعنى للحب بدون الكرامه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2008)

*ماذا تختار العاطفة ام الكرامة .. ايهما اهم لحياتك؟؟*

*
صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة ماذا تختار ايهما اهم بحياتك : كرامتك ام قلبك؟
كثيرة هي المواقف التي نخسر بها اناس اعزاء على قلوبنا
حبيبا كان او صديقا زوجا او زوجة 
لنقف نتسائل بيننا وانفسنا
لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والزوج زوجته او العكس ؟
صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار 
ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه
اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره غالبا ؟؟ 
ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها؟ 
نواجه بعض المواقف فى حياتنا ونجد بين ايدينا صفات وكلمات نرددها
خداع 
خيانة 
كراهية 
كذب 
ضعف 
هزيمة 
قالوا 
من باعنا بعناه 
اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه 
الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة
الصديق وقت الضيق
وسرعان ما تسيطر علينا هذه الكلمات
ولا نستطيع ان نغفرها او نتسامح فيها 
ولكن لنفكر قليلا 
هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك؟ 
هل نستطيع ان نتخلى عن هذا الصديق او الحبيب ؟
هل تجرح كرامتنا ونبقي على اشياء جميلة فى حياتنا ؟؟ ونتناسي أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟
طبعا لكل منا وجهة نظر

*


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تختار العاطفة ام الكرامة .. ايهما اهم لحياتك؟؟*

*انا هختار القلب مش الكرامة وهعتبر اى اسأة ليا  انها مش مقصودة وهسامح اوى لان التسامح دة هيكون من قلبى *واكيد اكييييييييد فى استثناأت 
احب اعرف رأيكم بردو


----------



## assyrian girl (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تختار العاطفة ام الكرامة .. ايهما اهم لحياتك؟؟*

*both of them 
thx alot for ur nice topic 
God bless you​*


----------



## Kiril (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تختار العاطفة ام الكرامة .. ايهما اهم لحياتك؟؟*

الاثنين معا


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تختار العاطفة ام الكرامة .. ايهما اهم لحياتك؟؟*

*انا هختار الكرامة 
لانها اهم بجد من اى حاجة لو حد جرح كرامته وخسرها انا متاكدة انه هيخسر عاطفته وهيصغر فى نظر اللى بيحبوه وبيثقوا فيه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تختار العاطفة ام الكرامة .. ايهما اهم لحياتك؟؟*

أكيييييييد الاختيار صعب فمن الصعب ان نختار الانقياد و راء عواطفنا وان ندوس عل كرامتنا لاننا هكذا نكون قد رخصنا كل ما هو غالى وايضا من المستحيل دائما ان نبدى كرامتنا على اى مشاعر او عواطف لدينا تجاه اى شخص ولذلك يجب ان يكون هناك توازن وتصالح دائم ما بين الاثنين بحيث لا يتغلب طرف على اخر ........موضوع رائع يا جوجو ميررررر سى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أبريل 2010)

صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة... ماذا تختار ...؟؟؟ ::: 
ايهما اهم بحياتك : كرامتك ام قلبك؟
كثيرة هي المواقف التي نخسر بها اناس اعزاء على قلوبنا
حبيبا كان او صديقا زوجا او زوجة 
لنقف نتسائل بيننا وانفسنا
لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والزوج زوجته او العكس ؟
صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار 
ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه
اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره غالبا ؟؟ 
ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها؟ 
نواجه بعض المواقف فى حياتنا ونجد بين ايدينا صفات وكلمات نرددها
خداع 
خيانة 
كراهية 
كذب 
ضعف 
هزيمة 
قالوا 
من باعنا بعناه 
اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه 
الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة
الصديق وقت الضيق
وسرعان ما تسيطر علينا هذه الكلمات
ولا نستطيع ان نغفرها او نتسامح فيها 
ولكن لنفكر قليلا 
هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك؟ 
هل نستطيع ان نتخلى عن هذا الصديق او الحبيب ؟
هل تجرح كرامتنا ونبقي على اشياء جميلة فى حياتنا ؟؟ ونتناسي !!!
أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟
ياريت الكل يقول رأيه؟؟؟​​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2010)

*بصى على حسب بينى وبين اصدقائى مفيش كرامة بينا*
* بين وبين اصحاب لا فى كرامة لانى دول ناس معرفتى بيهم سطحية جدا*
*بينى وبين خطيبى هيبقى فى كرامة لكن زوجى لا مش هيبقى فى*


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> صراع بين العاطفة والكرامة... ماذا تختار ...؟؟؟ ::: ​
> 
> 
> ايهما اهم بحياتك : كرامتك ام قلبك؟
> ...


 








العاطفة بلا كرامة = امتهان يهين الانسان وينهى العاطفة 

الكرامة بلا عاطفة = قسوة ومدلول ان تلك العاطفة ليست ذات شان 


اعتقد هيرو مينا 
ان الاثنين العاطفة والكرامة
يكملوا بعضهم 
ولا يمكن التنازل عن احدى القيمتين  لصالح الاخرى 


فالعاطفة تكون بكرامة 
والكرامة يجب ان تكون بعاطفة 


والا هتتحول لعاصفة 


موضوع جميل اثار تاملى 

شكرا ليك هيرو مينا 
واحلى تقييم


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2010)

نورتوا بمروركم
Apsoti
Asmicheal

​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*أيهما أهـــم بحياااتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟*

*

*​*
هل من المعقول ان نستغنى عن قلوبنا*​*
*
*للاحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك*​*
*
*لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والحبيب حبيبته وغيرهم (؟)*​*
*
*وكل شخص اكيد صار له موقف من الحياه سواء مع صديق*​*
*
*او حبيب او زوج .... هذه هي الحياه ؟*​*

*
*صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار*​*
*
*ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره*​*
*
*

*​*غالبا ؟؟*​*
*
*ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ....*​*
*
*لنقف لحظه على بعض الجمل *​*
*
*هي موجوده في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في مواقف :
.................................................. ............................*​*
*
*خداع 
خيانة 
كراهية 
كذب 
ضعف 
هزيمه 



*​*قالوا :
( من باعنا بعناه )*​*
*
*( اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه )*​*
*
*( الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خساره )*​*
*
*( الصديق وقت الضيق )*​*
*
*فكـــر قليلاً ...
هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك !!*​*
*
*وعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا*​*
*
*ثم*​*
*
*مع مرور الايام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال *​*
*
*في غيابه نسأل عنه ...وان غبنا لا يسأل عنا*​*
*
*هل حقا نتخلى عنه*​*
*
*لا ادري !!!*​*
*
*والان بعد ما قريتوا الموضوع*​*
*
*

*​*

*
*أيهما أهـــم بحياااتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كرامتك أم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




قلبك؟


*​*
**

*​ 
*منقوووووووول*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياااتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟*

كرامتى طبعاً


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياااتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا تاسوني

وكتير بنيجي علي كرامتنا 

لكن للاسف مش بيفيد ولا بقي ينفع اهم حاجه كرامه الانسان حتي لو كانت علي حساب وتعب القلب​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

> كرامتى طبعاً




وانا معاك طبعاااااااا

شكرا كيوبيد لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

> موضوع جميل جدا يا تاسوني
> 
> وكتير بنيجي علي كرامتنا
> 
> لكن للاسف مش بيفيد ولا بقي ينفع اهم حاجه كرامه الانسان حتي لو كانت علي حساب وتعب القلب​


 
تمام روزى الكراامة اهم كتير

شكرا لردك الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*اصلاً لا حب من غير كرامة

تشكرات للموضوع الرائع*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*



اصلاً لا حب من غير كرامة

تشكرات للموضوع الرائع

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تمام كليمو حب بدون كرامة مهااااانة

شكرا لردك الجميييل​*​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا تاسوني*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## marianda (9 يوليو 2010)

من المعروف ان الحب مفهوش كرامة ودة الشائع
بس من الافضل كرامة الانسان حتي و
لو علي حساب جرحة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*



موضوع جميل يا تاسوني
ميرسي ليكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا روكا لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

> من المعروف ان الحب مفهوش كرامة ودة الشائع
> بس من الافضل كرامة الانسان حتي و
> لو علي حساب جرحة


 
طبعا الافضل كرامة الانسان

بس مفيش حب بدون كرامة يبقى مهانة مش حب

شكرا حبيبتى لردك الجميل​​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 يوليو 2010)

يارب سلام
اذا كان موجود حب يبقي لازم يكون موجود كرامه
لان الاتنين مكملين لبعض مينفعش واحده علي حساب التاني
شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

> يارب سلام
> اذا كان موجود حب يبقي لازم يكون موجود كرامه
> لان الاتنين مكملين لبعض مينفعش واحده علي حساب التاني
> شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل
> ...



تمااااااام ضحكة 

شكرا لردك الجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

